# Recent find 71 Deluxe Stingray



## vastingray (Mar 19, 2019)

Recent find original 71 Deluxe Stingray


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 19, 2019)

Dang that’s clean!


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 19, 2019)

The drool just dropped on my keyboard!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 19, 2019)

... Beauty! ... Did it come with the accessories?...


----------



## vastingray (Mar 19, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... Beauty! ... Did it come with the accessories?...[/QUOT no I added those


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 20, 2019)

Very cool score!


----------



## bicyclebuff (Mar 20, 2019)

one of the nicest examples ive seen


----------



## Intense One (Mar 21, 2019)

Gleaming...wish it was mine!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 21, 2019)

Very Nice Bike


----------

